# Cat won't go into rooms following flea infestation



## JackieSouthWales (Oct 10, 2012)

Please help me! My lovely little cat (aged 13, with chronic kidney failure but doing well) is refusing to enter rooms in our house following a flea infestation.

We are convinced there are no longer any fleas following three separate treatments using a fleakiller purchased from the vet. Our other (Tom) cat is perfectly happy to use all the rooms, but she just won't leave the kitchen - which has new flooring.

We sometimes take her into the living room and she'll sit there for a minunte or so before running out again. It's obviously stressing her.

I've tried taking her food in (she nibbles it and runs back out), treats, catnip... everything she enjoys... to no avail.

She has slept on the bed next to me almost every night since she was a kitten. Now she won't even come into the bedroom. It's breaking my heart, but more importantly, it's affecting her quality of life too.

Any similar stories/suggestions gratefully accepted.


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

Yes, let her relax wherever she is comfortable.  Glad you`ve beaten the little critters!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

As Sussexplumber says -- just let her decide where she wants to be. In time she will probably go back to her old haunts in the house. But for the moment she is associating various rooms (perhaps rooms with carpets) with being bitten by fleas every time she went in there. Cats have long memories for unpleasant things unfortunately!

Meanwhile if she is still interested in playing at her age, you could get some feather wand toys, or rod type toys, and try and encourage her out of the kitchen into the hall say, with a bit of gentle play. Just a few steps at a time. 
If she distracted by play she may forget her dislike of leaving the kitchen and gradually you may be able to coax her into other rooms. But it must be at her own pace, don't rush anything or she will feel she is being tricked to do things against her will.


----------



## JackieSouthWales (Oct 10, 2012)

Yes, I've tried the toys thing - the cat dancer has never failed since she was a kitten. But as soon as she gets bored with it, she runs out of the room again.

I would never try to trick my George - she's far too clever for that. As are all cats, surely?!

I guess I'm just going to have to be patient and wait until she decides to come back in herself.

Thanks for your replies.


----------

